# ☀️🌺Summer fun with the fabulous 4!✨



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Spending my day off with these cuties!

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...8-1A1C-4F5A-8151-27DF800C52AB_zpsoi9wjjlc.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...9-A925-48CA-9E90-F9D9691EED88_zpswkfaurx1.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...D-8189-46FC-81ED-4CC7B5D6BD48_zpsbcselpbi.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...4-E7F8-445A-B5AE-6DB1B0447E33_zpsi5zit4b1.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...4-717B-414A-8573-D5621A3D76D1_zpsxgp3tqst.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...3-5961-43E3-9947-F51100556CAF_zpsxk1u0yer.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...A-BC7E-4772-8316-0341630EEF18_zpshu0dldcs.jpg

Bailey says real men wear animal print 🐶😍
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...2-C8D3-4C88-AE42-1B3BD31055FA_zpsfdrxta6b.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...0-EB4F-4A28-BF7A-134BFBF05BC0_zpstpfgq2fo.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...B-4F9A-46A7-A23A-FED64E75C1FB_zps7qjvzqjp.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...5-F59C-4C57-AB00-5B986A3ADC75_zpsryeazhwf.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...3-BF24-4432-9A0A-D264336E729B_zpsyrixl5ki.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...F-5085-4399-A369-2A99BFDED4B7_zps0xunyxvx.jpg


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ohhh, I love your girls in there hip doggie dresses !!! what sizes are they wearing. the ones I have for Tootsie , I think are too big on her. ( size M ). except there is one size M that I think runs small and that one fits . 

and love the pink polka dog hoodie on Bailey too !!  ( is that pink poka dog ? if not, it really reminds me of it ... .)


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> ohhh, I love your girls in there hip doggie dresses !!! what sizes are they wearing. the ones I have for Tootsie , I think are too big on her. ( size M ). except there is one size M that I think runs small and that one fits .
> 
> 
> 
> and love the pink polka dog hoodie on Bailey too !!  ( is that pink poka dog ? if not, it really reminds me of it ... .)



Hi Elaina! Thanks! It's gorgeous outside today 😊, sunny and hot. We took a lot of pics. I've been meaning to get pics up of the girls in Hip doggie. So remember I originally ordered the cherry dress for Ava in xs? However, it was too big, but fit Brax. Which is always a great mistake, as Brax is in between sizing in a lot of brands. The strawberry dress Kendall has on is a small, originally purchased for Brax but was too big. Another good mistake lol, as med hip doggie is too big for Kendall. Kendall is wearing the small. And yes that's my fave pink polka dog hoodie on Bailey. It's a shame she stopped making stuff, as her things were reasonably priced and super cute. Now I want that pink Hip doggie cupcake dress in xs. I'm assuming it'll fit Brax. I also like the white cherry dress Ellie has.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Hi Elaina! Thanks! It's gorgeous outside today &#55357;&#56842;, sunny and hot. We took a lot of pics. I've been meaning to get pics up of the girls in Hip doggie. So remember I originally ordered the cherry dress for Ava in xs? However, it was too big, but fit Brax. Which is always a great mistake, as Brax is in between sizing in a lot of brands. The strawberry dress Kendall has on is a small, originally purchased for Brax but was too big. Another good mistake lol, as med hip doggie is too big for Kendall. Kendall is wearing the small. And yes that's my fave pink polka dog hoodie on Bailey. It's a shame she stopped making stuff, as her things were reasonably priced and super cute. Now I want that pink Hip doggie cupcake dress in xs. I'm assuming it'll fit Brax. I also like the white cherry dress Ellie has.


I Love that hot pink cupcake dress !!! it is alittle expensive though. and, I'm really surprised it is still available cause its an older HD item and HD doesn't sell them or make them anymore ... she must have some that were from awhile back instock.. 
what size baby blue cupcake top do you have ? I forgot ... 
I think I have one other blue one that I have for sale that is new . one is for Minnie and I have another one that has the tags still on it and same size as Minnies


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I Love that hot pink cupcake dress !!! it is alittle expensive though. and, I'm really surprised it is still available cause its an older HD item and HD doesn't sell them or make them anymore ... she must have some that were from awhile back instock..
> 
> what size baby blue cupcake top do you have ? I forgot ...
> 
> I think I have one other blue one that I have for sale that is new . one is for Minnie and I have another one that has the tags still on it and same size as Minnies



Yes, bloomingtails always have in stock the things that are listed on their site, with the exception of custom items. When I last spoke to her she said that that tank is in stock. I did find it cheaper on another website ( light pink ) I'm tempted to email to see if it is in stock there as well. I think I like both the light pink and the hot pink. Kendall is wearing the blue one in size small. What size do you have at home to sell? Is it the xs?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yes, bloomingtails always have in stock the things that are listed on their site, with the exception of custom items. When I last spoke to her she said that that tank is in stock. I did find it cheaper on another website ( light pink ) I'm tempted to email to see if it is in stock there as well. I think I like both the light pink and the hot pink. Kendall is wearing the blue one in size small. What size do you have at home to sell? Is it the xs?


I saw the light pink cupcake dress too . I like them both, but my fave is the hot pink one. yes, i'm pretty sure I have size XS in the light blue for sale but I have to find it again. I was searching thru my things alittle while ago and came across it. so, pretty sure its size XS ( almost 99 % sure ) .


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I saw the light pink cupcake dress too . I like them both, but my fave is the hot pink one. yes, i'm pretty sure I have size XS in the light blue for sale but I have to find it again. I was searching thru my things alittle while ago and came across it. so, pretty sure its size XS ( almost 99 % sure ) .



I found light pink on dogpetboutique for $29. A little better pricing than Bloomingtails. Shipping is supposedly free. Not sure how much gas to be spent though. I may keep watching bloomingtails for a better sale, and then I'll buy the pink ones. Once you find the blue xs lemme know 😊 and I'll buy it for Braxton.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I found light pink on dogpetboutique for $29. A little better pricing than Bloomingtails. Shipping is supposedly free. Not sure how much gas to be spent though. I may keep watching bloomingtails for a better sale, and then I'll buy the pink ones. Once you find the blue xs lemme know &#55357;&#56842; and I'll buy it for Braxton.


ok, i'll let you know when I find it... its alittle hectic here right now cause I have my Dad staying with me for about another week and then, things will be back to normal and I can look for it. 

the mail just came and I got my partial PP order. its just the pink NY brunch tee, the hug me organic shirt , and the cupcake mon tee ... all for Ellie. I tried the cupcake mon tee on her ( size XS ). its a bit roomy on her but I think it will be fine. I probably be snapping some pics later on this week ... now, I am just waiting for the rest of my PP order ( the 2 pink daily organic shirts for Minnie and for Tootsie ) , and that last DC order I just put in ... there were 2 DC orders actually cause one was with my points and one was just a bit over the 75 dollars for free shipping. I think a total of 5 items


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> ok, i'll let you know when I find it... its alittle hectic here right now cause I have my Dad staying with me for about another week and then, things will be back to normal and I can look for it.
> 
> 
> 
> the mail just came and I got my partial PP order. its just the pink NY brunch tee, the hug me organic shirt , and the cupcake mon tee ... all for Ellie. I tried the cupcake mon tee on her ( size XS ). its a bit roomy on her but I think it will be fine. I probably be snapping some pics later on this week ... now, I am just waiting for the rest of my PP order ( the 2 pink daily organic shirts for Minnie and for Tootsie ) , and that last DC order I just put in ... there were 2 DC orders actually cause one was with my points and one was just a bit over the 75 dollars for free shipping. I think a total of 5 items



Did you take any pics of Ellie in the cupcakemon? I love that one, I'm so glad I was able to get the xs for Ava before it sold out. 
Pariero did message me. I asked about the PE dot tops, now I'm just waiting to hear back. 
I saw DC has a sale. I may or may not put in a small order. I was hoping the new LD was out. I wanted to buy 1 of each piece.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

That shot on the steps is precious. How did you ever get them to pose? Cheese, ice cream, steak? lol


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Did you take any pics of Ellie in the cupcakemon? I love that one, I'm so glad I was able to get the xs for Ava before it sold out.
> Pariero did message me. I asked about the PE dot tops, now I'm just waiting to hear back.
> I saw DC has a sale. I may or may not put in a small order. I was hoping the new LD was out. I wanted to buy 1 of each piece.


hi Meoshia ,
do you mean the cupcake mon tank or the cupcake mon tee. I didn't take any pics of her in the tee yet. I think I took pics of her in the tank though... did you see that pic ? the size XS cupcake mon tee is too roomy on her :-(. I had it on her for a few hours and I found that she slipped her little legs out of the sleeves. the NY brunch tee fits more snug which is a perfect fit on Ellie and she doesn't slip out of it.

what did you ask Pariero about the dot tops ? I really love them too but I am going to try not to put in a Pariero order until the tanks with the fries and the tank with the bear climbing the Eifel tower come out. so, i'll take my chances to see if the dot tops are still available then. I think I saw on the US site that there looks like there is a spot for them to add new things. 

oh, yes... I forgot about the new LD . I just love that dress with the Macaroons. that's def. a must have . I don't think i'm putting in a DC order this sale. I spent soooo much on the Pariero order, so I need to take a break for at least alittle bit .... but , if the new LD macaroon dresses were out , I would be putting in an order


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Lol they wish!!😆 honestly I didn't do much of anything. I don't even think I had treats out there with me this time lol.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> hi Meoshia ,
> 
> do you mean the cupcake mon tank or the cupcake mon tee. I didn't take any pics of her in the tee yet. I think I took pics of her in the tank though... did you see that pic ? the size XS cupcake mon tee is too roomy on her :-(. I had it on her for a few hours and I found that she slipped her little legs out of the sleeves. the NY brunch tee fits more snug which is a perfect fit on Ellie and she doesn't slip out of it.
> 
> ...



Hi Elaina! Yes, the Cupcakemon tee. These tees ran bigger this line. That's why I had to get Ava the xs, cause small was like she was wearing Bailey's shirt 😆, but thankfully it fit Brax. 
I asked if they had the PE dot tops in stock, I'd like them for Ava and Brax. And the yellow smile for Brax. I am thinking of skipping this DC sale too, but I'm not sure. I wish I had my latest LD sale already, so that I can try things on Kendall, Bailey and Brax. Also I was really hoping the D.O.G order would've shipped this week since they are US made. Melissa told me my vintage tee set would be in this week, I checked my mail earlier today and I still don't have it. I'll check again tomorrow. As its raining now, and maybe the mail came later. 
Is the Cupcakemon really that big in Ellie? Is it to big overall or just in the neck or chest? That top seems like it would shrink really good after a few washes, you could try that. Ava just makes it in that top lengthwise. It is roomy in the neck though. But she fills it out everywhere else.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Hi Elaina! Yes, the Cupcakemon tee. These tees ran bigger this line. That's why I had to get Ava the xs, cause small was like she was wearing Bailey's shirt &#55357;&#56838;, but thankfully it fit Brax.
> I asked if they had the PE dot tops in stock, I'd like them for Ava and Brax. And the yellow smile for Brax. I am thinking of skipping this DC sale too, but I'm not sure. I wish I had my latest LD sale already, so that I can try things on Kendall, Bailey and Brax. Also I was really hoping the D.O.G order would've shipped this week since they are US made. Melissa told me my vintage tee set would be in this week, I checked my mail earlier today and I still don't have it. I'll check again tomorrow. As its raining now, and maybe the mail came later.
> Is the Cupcakemon really that big in Ellie? Is it to big overall or just in the neck or chest? That top seems like it would shrink really good after a few washes, you could try that. Ava just makes it in that top lengthwise. It is roomy in the neck though. But she fills it out everywhere else.


the cupcakemon tee is so cute. it looks adorable on Ellie . it doesn't look big on her. I like the length on her.. its just that I think because the material is stretchy and its roomy on Ellie, and the sleeves are longer than the ny brunch tee... Ellie slips out of it after awhile when she's laying down resting. I will still keep it for her... maybe when she is completely done filling out it will be a better fit ... its just that now i'm afraid to leave it on her unless I am around to watch her. ( tomorrow, i'll snap a pic of her in it  )

what ever happened with that Toni Mari dress you ordered . the one just like Ellie has with the fruit on it ? seems like that has been forever since you ordered that ... or maybe I just forgot and you already got it ?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> the cupcakemon tee is so cute. it looks adorable on Ellie . it doesn't look big on her. I like the length on her.. its just that I think because the material is stretchy and its roomy on Ellie, and the sleeves are longer than the ny brunch tee... Ellie slips out of it after awhile when she's laying down resting. I will still keep it for her... maybe when she is completely done filling out it will be a better fit ... its just that now i'm afraid to leave it on her unless I am around to watch her. ( tomorrow, i'll snap a pic of her in it  )
> 
> 
> 
> what ever happened with that Toni Mari dress you ordered . the one just like Ellie has with the fruit on it ? seems like that has been forever since you ordered that ... or maybe I just forgot and you already got it ?



Ahhhh okay. Yeah I noticed the sleeves are longer in this collection of tees. Cause Kendall's Eyemon tee sleeves cover more than half her legs lol. They are lightweight tees. But not exactly a summer tee but Perfect for fall though. 
I have the toni Mari 😍. Ava wire it earlier this week and it is gorgeous! I didn't snap any pics though. Maybe tomorrow morning I'll try and get a pic of her in it. It looks really cute with that pink nouveau bow collar.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I especially love the picture in the stairs too! Your chis are so good at posing for group pictures. hehe


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Ahhhh okay. Yeah I noticed the sleeves are longer in this collection of tees. Cause Kendall's Eyemon tee sleeves cover more than half her legs lol. They are lightweight tees. But not exactly a summer tee but Perfect for fall though.
> I have the toni Mari &#55357;&#56845;. Ava wire it earlier this week and it is gorgeous! I didn't snap any pics though. Maybe tomorrow morning I'll try and get a pic of her in it. It looks really cute with that pink nouveau bow collar.


are the eyemon tees sleeves a lot longer than the cupcakemon sleeves ? if so, than the eyemon wouldn't be good for Ellie but fine for Minnie and Tootsie cause they have long legs. 

I noticed Pareiro added one new top. the Camillia mesh tank. I like that its that mesh material , so nice and cool for the summer ... but, the design is just ok and I don't think i'd want to pay 28 for it. but if they marked it wayyy down, like half of 28, then I would get them for the girls . still hoping they add those other 2 tanks and hopefully they wont be too much money . hehe


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> I especially love the picture in the stairs too! Your chis are so good at posing for group pictures. hehe



Thanks so much Camille! Getting the 4 of them in a picture can be tough 😊


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> are the eyemon tees sleeves a lot longer than the cupcakemon sleeves ? if so, than the eyemon wouldn't be good for Ellie but fine for Minnie and Tootsie cause they have long legs.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed Pareiro added one new top. the Camillia mesh tank. I like that its that mesh material , so nice and cool for the summer ... but, the design is just ok and I don't think i'd want to pay 28 for it. but if they marked it wayyy down, like half of 28, then I would get them for the girls . still hoping they add those other 2 tanks and hopefully they wont be too much money . hehe



I'll have to take a look. It's hard to say since I have different sizes. I dint think there's much difference though. 
I saw those mesh tanks, they're the Camelia style pariero. I actually really like them and $28 isn't bad for them. I'm trying to take a break though. But I may just order for Ava.

My DC order placed on 6/2 shipped already, it was 4 Wooflink things and 3 LD things. I'm surprised that one shipped already, but not my Dogs of glamour? I also haven't gotten my vintage tee set. Maybe it's in the mail today, I haven't checked yet.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I'll have to take a look. It's hard to say since I have different sizes. I dint think there's much difference though.
> I saw those mesh tanks, they're the Camelia style pariero. I actually really like them and $28 isn't bad for them. I'm trying to take a break though. But I may just order for Ava.
> 
> My DC order placed on 6/2 shipped already, it was 4 Wooflink things and 3 LD things. I'm surprised that one shipped already, but not my Dogs of glamour? I also haven't gotten my vintage tee set. Maybe it's in the mail today, I haven't checked yet.


My DC orders placed on 6/3 also shipped today and it says expected delivery day is Wednesday. I got the WL sup tank for Ellie and for Tootsie. the cupcake mon tank for Minnie , and the lovely organic dress in light grey and the we love vintage tops for Ellie. 
I am guessing your vintage tops will be in with this order that just shipped. 

Also my PP order shipped today too but that's coming from CA , so it will take longer I think. its the 2 Daily organic tops for Minnie and for Tootsie to match the one I got for Ellie . 

I cant wait until those 2 tanks ( Fries , and Eifel tower ) are on the Pariero site. I want those ones most of all , so... as soon as I see them, I may put an order in. 

i'm no longer waiting for anything to ship now. lol. seems strange... so, I want to put in a new Pariero order but not until those 2 tanks are on the site


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> My DC orders placed on 6/3 also shipped today and it says expected delivery day is Wednesday. I got the WL sup tank for Ellie and for Tootsie. the cupcake mon tank for Minnie , and the lovely organic dress in light grey and the we love vintage tops for Ellie.
> 
> I am guessing your vintage tops will be in with this order that just shipped.
> 
> ...



Yeah you're probably right about my vintage tees. I don't know why she told me they'd be here at the end of last week. Anyhow, I am looking forward to this order coming in. There's something in it for every dog. But mostly Kendall, Bailey and Brax so I'm really curious on the fit of things. 

Did you see Hautelook has a sale starting tomorrow on summer Hip Doggie clothes? Usually things are priced crazy cheap. I'm hoping to find some good stuff in there tomorrow in xs and small.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yeah you're probably right about my vintage tees. I don't know why she told me they'd be here at the end of last week. Anyhow, I am looking forward to this order coming in. There's something in it for every dog. But mostly Kendall, Bailey and Brax so I'm really curious on the fit of things.
> 
> Did you see Hautelook has a sale starting tomorrow on summer Hip Doggie clothes? Usually things are priced crazy cheap. I'm hoping to find some good stuff in there tomorrow in xs and small.


I cant wait to see pics of Kendall, Bailey, Brax and Ava in there new things. 

no , I hadn't seen that Hautelook was having a new sale on HD things. but I did check my email and now I see it. only thing I don't like about Hautelook is I don't think you can return/exchange the dog clothes. 

i'll have to take a look at what they have though. I would love to get Ellie Mae another HD dress in size XXS like the cherry one I have for her. some styles in XXS are too snug. but I would take a chance on the same style in a different fabric. 
I keep checking the Pariero sites , hoping that they added those tanks... maybe today they will


----------



## chiwaamummy<3 (May 23, 2015)

They are all gorgeous  love the animal print throw you have good colour coordination with all your clothes they look lovely ❤.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I cant wait to see pics of Kendall, Bailey, Brax and Ava in there new things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just checked tracking and my package is supposed to be here by thurs. Which makes since, cause my packages are always after yours, even if we but at the same time. 

It'll be nice if Pariero would release those new tops, I'd love to order everything at once. Cause I'm really liking those new tanks, and I want a white PEM hoodie for Bailey and hopefully the yellow smile. And I must have those dot tanks! Lol


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

[QUOTE=chiwaamummy

Thanks so much my dear! It's rare that I dress all 4 of them. I'd gotten away from it fit a while. But I'm back to it again. Keeping my babies stylish ❤❤


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I just checked tracking and my package is supposed to be here by thurs. Which makes since, cause my packages are always after yours, even if we but at the same time.
> 
> It'll be nice if Pariero would release those new tops, I'd love to order everything at once. Cause I'm really liking those new tanks, and I want a white PEM hoodie for Bailey and hopefully the yellow smile. And I must have those dot tanks! Lol


I took a look at the Hautelook sale and I couldn't resist . I got Ellie the blue butterfly dress, the blue rose dress, the orange blossom dress, and the pink cupcake tank !!! I hope the xxs will be the right size for her in all of these.. and I got Minnie the orange blossom dress and the red cherry dress. 

I wanted to order a couple more but I guess it only lets you order 6 ? :-(


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Omg thanks for reminding me I'm ordering now! Then I'll come back and read your message. 

Can Ava wear xxs in the cherry dress? There is no more xs. Also does it run like the strawberry dress? Cause if so then she can probably get away with xxs. As the strawberry dress goes the entire length of her body. So I don't mind if cherry one fits more like a tank


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> One thanks for reminding me I'm ordering now. Then I'll come back and read your message.
> 
> Can Ava wear xxs in the cherry dress? There is no more xs. Also does it run like the strawberry dress? Cause if so then she can probably get away with xxs. As the strawberry dress goes the entire length of her body. So I don't mind if cherry one fits more like a tank


if it were me I wouldn't order Ava the xxs . cause the one Ellie has is xxs and I wouldn't like it any shorter on her. she doesn't have a strawberry dress, so.. I cant compare . sorry ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I forgot what size for the strawberry cupcake tank for ava? What size was that blue one you said you'd save for me?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I forgot what size for the strawberry cupcake tank for ava? What size was that blue one you said you'd save for me?


the blue one that fits Minnie snug comfy is size XS .. I almost postitvie I have one new for you ...

I was thinking you'd want the XS for your dog that's just a bit smaller than Minnie... not Ava.. but ... is it Brax ?

is so hard to know which size to get cause I have ordered xxs for Ellie that are too snug on her, and some fit perfect like the cherry dress. 

Minnie seems to be a size XS and it fits snug and comfy

Tootsie... there is one M that I like how it fits her. all the other M are too big on her. so , not sure if should take a chance on a small for Tootsie.

can we order more than 6 items ?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Is there a limit to how much you can have in your cart? It's only letting me have 6? Do I need to do separate orders?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Is there a limit to how much you can have in your cart? It's only letting me have 6? Do I need to do separate orders?


same thing happened to me. seems they only let you order 6. and I tried a second order and it wouldn't let me. so, pick the 6 you want the most the first time.

last time I ordered hip doggie from here , it was the same .. it only let you order 6. but then I put a second order in and it let me order. I have no idea why its not letting me order a second order now. maybe cause its the first day... I don't know ??


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Okay hi, I'm back lol. That was frustrating. I only got to order those blue flower dresses, small and xs, one cherry xxs ( will sell on eBay if too small) and 2 tanks for Bailey and one tank for Kendall. And one of those blue flower dresses is for Kendall, omg so cute, never seen those


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm mad cause I wanted the Orange dress xs, s that tootsie has and I think there were a couple other things I wanted. I wonder if I can put in another order tomorrow? As I am sure I've ordered double orders on here before?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Okay hi, I'm back lol. That was frustrating. I only got to order those blue flower dresses, small and xs, one cherry xxs ( will sell on eBay if too small) and 2 tanks for Bailey and one tank for Kendall. And one of those blue flower dresses is for Kendall, omg so cute, never seen those





Chiluv04 said:


> I'm mad cause I wanted the Orange dress xs, s that tootsie has and I think there were a couple other things I wanted. I wonder if I can put in another order tomorrow? As I am sure I've ordered double orders on here before?


I know.. it was frustrating for me too. I love the blue flower dresses too and I have also never seen them before. I would of wanted one for Minnie too. I love the Orange blossom dress that Tootsie has . I been looking for one for Minnie and Ellie , so I am happy I got those . I wanted a pink cupcake tank for Tootsie :-(. 
I def. put in 2 orders last time but it wasn't the first day of the sale... so, i'll keep trying to put in anther order. I think I would order 6 more things . ( maybe its just as well that I cant put in another order . lol )


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> the blue one that fits Minnie snug comfy is size XS .. I almost postitvie I have one new for you ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd never seen that blue before either. It is super cute! I sure hope I can get a couple of those cupcake tops and the orange one. Usually I don't like orange. But sometimes if the style is good then I can appreciate it. All of the xs things I order will be decided between Ava or Brax. Cause some xs is too big on Ava. But fits Brax comfy snug. Let me know if you get around to putting that second order in, so I can put mine in.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I'd never seen that blue before either. It is super cute! I sure hope I can get a couple of those cupcake tops and the orange one. Usually I don't like orange. But sometimes if the style is good then I can appreciate it. All of the xs things I order will be decided between Ava or Brax. Cause some xs is too big on Ava. But fits Brax comfy snug. Let me know if you get around to putting that second order in, so I can put mine in.


the orange blossom dress is so pretty. I just love the eyelet fabric. 
I am happy I ordered 4 things for Ellie and 2 things for Minnie ... but .. I didn't order anything for Toots :-(. 

I tried today to put in another order thinking that maybe it would let you if you wait till the next day... but , no luck.. it still would not let me order. so, I decided to call to ask them and they were very nice to me on the phone but did say that some events only let you buy 6 things total and this one is one that is like that.. so, it doesn't matter what day .. it wont let us order anymore. she said the only way to get around it is if you set up another account with a different email. i'm not sure I want to do that. I think all else I would of wanted was the blue rose dress for Tootsie and the cupcake tank for Tootsie. but, i'm not even sure how they would fit her... I haven't had good luck with HD things for her , so , maybe its just as well... 

I didn't get my DC order today. just tracked it and it is in the next town over from me, so I should get it tomorrow. I did get the PP order though. that got here super quick cause it was shipped the same day as the DC one and came all the way from CA . it was just the 2 daily organic tops for Minnie and for Tootsie . Ellie already had them in both colors. they are wearing them now and I love them and am so happy I ordered them , i'm even thinking of getting them both the grey ones too cause I love them so much !! so, possibly on the next good sale

I decided that I couldn't resist and had to put another order in. I had a very old email address I hadn't used in years and I used that one and it worked !!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Great pictures Moeshia!! I'm so glad the weather is warming up. Love the outfits...you and the Fab 4 must be set for the Chicago summer. Hoe everything is fine with all of you.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> Great pictures Moeshia!! I'm so glad the weather is warming up. Love the outfits...you and the Fab 4 must be set for the Chicago summer. Hoe everything is fine with all of you.



Thanks so much Deb! It's been quite a rainy week here so far :-(. But Friday and Saturday look good. I can't wait for some sunshine☀! Xoxo


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> the orange blossom dress is so pretty. I just love the eyelet fabric.
> 
> I am happy I ordered 4 things for Ellie and 2 things for Minnie ... but .. I didn't order anything for Toots :-(.
> 
> ...



Thanks for calling. I've had a nonstop busy day today. I did think about ordering from my boyfriends iPhone and using his email address and seeing if that works. 
Glad you got your PP order. I can't wait to see pics. If your package from DC is delayed, mine will probably be too. I haven't tracked it again. My dogs of glamour order shipped too, However, they are sold out of the coco chien in size small. So it's being replaced with xs.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> the orange blossom dress is so pretty. I just love the eyelet fabric.
> 
> I am happy I ordered 4 things for Ellie and 2 things for Minnie ... but .. I didn't order anything for Toots :-(.
> 
> ...



Thanks for telling me that. I remembered that I have a gmail account. I was able to put another order in that way and get the other things I wanted. I got two cupcake xs and small one orange dress xs and Bailey another shirt. If the cherry dress is too small at least Ava has a couple other options. And I'll eventually sell that cherry dress. I was also kinda interested in the pink bow tulle dress and Betty for dress. So hopefully they will do a sale again soon, and I may consider those. That event is ending soon and they seem to have stock in a lot of those things still. So hopefully there's another sale. My DC order is on time for delivery today. So hopefully I get it. Hopefully the dog glamour order will be in tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks for telling me that. I remembered that I have a gmail account. I was able to put another order in that way and get the other things I wanted. I got two cupcake xs and small one orange dress xs and Bailey another shirt. If the cherry dress is too small at least Ava has a couple other options. And I'll eventually sell that cherry dress. I was also kinda interested in the pink bow tulle dress and Betty for dress. So hopefully they will do a sale again soon, and I may consider those. That event is ending soon and they seem to have stock in a lot of those things still. So hopefully there's another sale. My DC order is on time for delivery today. So hopefully I get it. Hopefully the dog glamour order will be in tomorrow or Saturday.


oh, good. i'm glad you had an old email you could use and you were able to put in another order too . I just got one more cupcake tank... for tootsie. then, I also got for Tootsie the very cherry dress and the blue butterfly dress. 

and I figured I may as well get 6 things cause they were such a bargain. lol. so, I also got the pink princess dress, the muttsoni lace dress, and the blue ice princess dress. hopefully , those ones will fit Minnie. 

Maybe if the cherry dress is too small on Ava, Michele will want to buy it for Carolina .... ( just a thought ) . I love the Betty dress too but I was wishing it would of been the spaghetti strap style . 

i just tracked my DC package and it says Out for Delivery today !!! it should be here in 2 to hours. cant wait !!! 

still no new Pariero added. i keep hoping they will add those 2 tanks . maybe not till next week now. i noticed they never add anything on the weekends


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> oh, good. i'm glad you had an old email you could use and you were able to put in another order too . I just got one more cupcake tank... for tootsie. then, I also got for Tootsie the very cherry dress and the blue butterfly dress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so glad too! I knew there had to be another way to order more. Bf has an account, so I think last time I ordered my second order through him. I am so thankful that I was able to get the pink cupcake dresses. Now whenever you find the blue one I'll get it from you. No hurry. 
You did really good this order. Now for the 3 week wait lol. Hopefully DC will do a 4th of July sale. I want to get more LD for Kendall and Bailey. 

I was planning on asking Michele if she wants that dress for Carolina. Hopefully she will come on here soon, she hasn't been around lately.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I'm so glad too! I knew there had to be another way to order more. Bf has an account, so I think last time I ordered my second order through him. I am so thankful that I was able to get the pink cupcake dresses. Now whenever you find the blue one I'll get it from you. No hurry.
> You did really good this order. Now for the 3 week wait lol. Hopefully DC will do a 4th of July sale. I want to get more LD for Kendall and Bailey.
> 
> I was planning on asking Michele if she wants that dress for Carolina. Hopefully she will come on here soon, she hasn't been around lately.


last time I def. ordered 2 orders thru the same account. strange how it wouldn't let us do that this time... but, I like how the representative that helped me was the one to tell me to use a different email. 
i'm hnoping it wont be a 3 week wait... maybe cause we ordered on the first day, it will only be 2 weeks... 

My dad is still here with me and he's been seeing his Doctors. he had a medical emergency ( he is 84 ) and he had to have a pacemaker put in . so, I been busy with him but as soon as I get a chance, i'll look for that blue cupcake tank for you. 

I think I may want some new SL step in harnesses like the one Debby got for her dogs with the daisies .. :daisy:. that may be good to order thru DC. maybe we'll have to mention that one to Melissa so she posts it before the July 4 sale. 

I cant believe its almost July 4, wow. time is sure flying by. I want time to go by slow during this beautiful weather we're having. I really hope we never get another winter like we did before. 

oh, and I was looking again at that polka dot betty dress and I really love it. I love the style of it too. I think it may be the same style as the very cherry dress. the very cherry dress doesn't have spaghetti straps either. it ties at the top which is nice ... now, I wish I ordered that one but I did want all the ones I ordered too. hahaha


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> last time I def. ordered 2 orders thru the same account. strange how it wouldn't let us do that this time... but, I like how the representative that helped me was the one to tell me to use a different email.
> 
> i'm hnoping it wont be a 3 week wait... maybe cause we ordered on the first day, it will only be 2 weeks...
> 
> ...



I sure hope your dad is feeling better soon. That's very good of you to make sure he's taken care of. 

Debs girls look so pretty in their harnesses. I think something like that would be pretty on Kendall. What size would she wear? I just weighed all of them yesterday and Kendall is 7.4 lbs. her chest is 14.5"

Our weather has been rainy everyday:-(. Then when it stops it's just humid as heck. It's supposed to be mostly dry and sunny over the next 3 days. I'm planning to take pics of the pups in some of their things. My D.O.G package is supposed to be here Saturday. I can't wait for that. Hope I like it. Unfortunate there were no size small coco chien tanks. So if they're a good fit, I'll order Kendall one of the others I showed you. I liked that white one with the palm trees. I am wondering if bloomingtails has that tank in stock. I'll have to check.

I too regret not ordering the Betty dress :-(. I should have. I think that one would be so adorable on Braxton. And Kendall. Darn! Lol I should've ordered it. I think I got 10 things and you got 12? I can't wait for those to come in. Hopefully by the 4th. I'm thinking of ordering the dogs some Lainey's cookies for the 4th. 

Now I'm just waiting for my Pariero order for Ava, the Leila dress, dot tank in mint, that new mesh Camelia tank in hot pink, and a yellow smile tank for Brax. If it doesn't fit her, it should fit Bailey.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I sure hope your dad is feeling better soon. That's very good of you to make sure he's taken care of.
> 
> Debs girls look so pretty in their harnesses. I think something like that would be pretty on Kendall. What size would she wear? I just weighed all of them yesterday and Kendall is 7.4 lbs. her chest is 14.5"
> 
> ...


thanks Meoshia. he's happy he is out of the hospital. he just has to take it easy now for alittle while . I think he'll be staying with me here for 2 more weeks. then he'll fly home to be with my mother and his 2 dogs. he cant wait to get back home but the doctors are better here. 

I did already message Melissa to ask her to list the harness with the Daisies. she has the daisy one on her site but its the Velcro kind , not the step in kind. 
i'll have to double check to see what size Minnie and Tootsie wear. I think Minnie wears an XS, and Tootsie wears a S . I think both fit snug comfy. so, I am thinking Kendall will be the size inbetween the XS and the S. 
but best thing would be if you could try one on first before you special order. does any of the boutiques have SL harnesses ? 

hehe. yes.... too bad we didn't order the Betty dress. yes , I ordered 12 thiings, so I am at my limit. but maybe there is a way you could add the Betty dress to your order. I wonder if you called , if they could add it. the lady I spoke with was super nice . I wonder if they could revise your order to add one more thing without placing a whole new order with another shipping fee. 

ohhhh. I didn't know you placed a Pariero order !!! that's exciting. I still want to place one but am still waiting for those tanks to be added to the site. I am hoping they add them Monday or Tuesday. I have noticed they usually add things early in the week. 

I did get my DC order today. I only had a chance to try on the Sup tanks. the size 1 fits Ellie perfect !!! and I ordered a size 3 for Tootie but it looked like it ran small so I put it on Minnie and it fit her roomy comfy . I love the sup tanks. I wish they made them in another girly color like lavender or a different shade of pink like hot pink or a pretty melon color ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> thanks Meoshia. he's happy he is out of the hospital. he just has to take it easy now for alittle while . I think he'll be staying with me here for 2 more weeks. then he'll fly home to be with my mother and his 2 dogs. he cant wait to get back home but the doctors are better here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a good idea to call and see if they can add the Betty dress. I may just pass on it. But I could be tempted too lol. 
Cody and Carl's and Tails in the city carry SL harnesses but only the Velcro kind :-(. I think they stopped carrying the step in because of the inconsistency with getting a good fit. It seems with SL it'd be better to custom order according to "your" dogs measurements. Seeing as how they take so long to get them anyways. 
Yes I dunno if you remember, or maybe I didn't mention over a week ago that I had emailed about the dot tops. Well he messaged me back finally, and that's when I asked if the Leila dress is still available. My order should be to LA soon. Then hopefully he'll charge my visa next week. 
I forgot to tell you I got my DC package too! I love it all! That gray sleeveless food monster tank fits Kendall perfect, roomy on Bailey but good fit. Bailey looks cute in the Nom nom shirt and its a great fit. The Cupcakemon tank in mint is perfect for Brax. The vintage tee set is roomy on Ava, but she can get away with it. It also is a good comfy snug fit in Brax. And I love the Wooflink ️summer tutu in yellow in Ava. But my fave is the purple hello sunshine top on Brax and sip tank on Brax. I'd like a sip tank for Ava but it seems like it runs small in the size 1.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> That's a good idea to call and see if they can add the Betty dress. I may just pass on it. But I could be tempted too lol.
> Cody and Carl's and Tails in the city carry SL harnesses but only the Velcro kind :-(. I think they stopped carrying the step in because of the inconsistency with getting a good fit. It seems with SL it'd be better to custom order according to "your" dogs measurements. Seeing as how they take so long to get them anyways.
> Yes I dunno if you remember, or maybe I didn't mention over a week ago that I had emailed about the dot tops. Well he messaged me back finally, and that's when I asked if the Leila dress is still available. My order should be to LA soon. Then hopefully he'll charge my visa next week.
> I forgot to tell you I got my DC package too! I love it all! That gray sleeveless food monster tank fits Kendall perfect, roomy on Bailey but good fit. Bailey looks cute in the Nom nom shirt and its a great fit. The Cupcakemon tank in mint is perfect for Brax. The vintage tee set is roomy on Ava, but she can get away with it. It also is a good comfy snug fit in Brax. And I love the Wooflink ️summer tutu in yellow in Ava. But my fave is the purple hello sunshine top on Brax and sip tank on Brax. I'd like a sip tank for Ava but it seems like it runs small in the size 1.


yes, I do remember you telling me you messaged Pareiero .

just checked the Pariero site this morning and they added the Fries tops so I messaged them . I hope I hear back soon but I am thinking it may not be till early next week ... I don't remember if I ever hear from them over the weekend 

I tried the vintage top with the daisy on Ellie and I love it !!! perfect fit for her too. now I really want the floral one that comes with the camo. 

i'm so mad that Ellie chewed some of the tiny gold beads off of Minnies sup tank :-(. I thought she was over that stage but I guess not. it was just from the part with the question mark but still... i'm not happy about that at all

the size chart of the sl step in harnesses is not accurate. Minnie wears a size XS but according to the size chart xs would be way to small on her. Tootsie wears a size S and same thing. there is a size in between XS and S , I think that's the size you'd want for the one that s 14 1/2 inches chest. but I don't want to say for sure just in case i'm wrong


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> yes, I do remember you telling me you messaged Pareiero .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh that's good Pariero added those things, I know you've been waiting and waiting lol. I'll have to check that out. 
Which top is the vintage daisy with camo? I am too confused with all these names lol.
Did you order all xxs hip doggie for Ellie?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Oh that's good Pariero added those things, I know you've been waiting and waiting lol. I'll have to check that out.
> Which top is the vintage daisy with camo? I am too confused with all these names lol.
> Did you order all xxs hip doggie for Ellie?


yes. I was excited to see the Fries tank !!! but the Eifell tower isn't added yet but I still messaged them cause I want that fries top asap. 30 dollars isn't bad for that one cause I love it. 

the vintage one I meant was the set that comes with the blue tank with daisies on it and the other tank they call a mustard color and it has stars on it. now , the one I want because I love the way it fits is the set that comes with the white tank with the pink floral pattern but the other tank is a camo one which i'd probably have to sell to someone ... or, add some ribbons and bows and make it girly ! 

yes, I did order all XXS for Ellie in the hip doggie. I hope they will all fit her. the 2 dresses that I have that are styled similar to the ones I ordered fit her in xxs. ( the very cherry dress, and one that's green and brown with ivy leaves that I got from ebay for 10 dollars ) . but, I do have some xxs hip doggie that are too small for Ellie ... too snug. so, I am hoping all that I ordered will fit her. I remember I ordered that tank that was on the Hautelook site that is red and white striped with a big red sequin heart on it and it was too snug on Ellie in XXS so I returned it to DC. that's the great thing about ordering from DC. no problem with returns. with this Hautelook... you do get a great buy but you could get stuck with a bunch of things that don't fit :-(. I couldn't help it though... I was too tempted to order , especially cause I really wanted the cupcake tank for Ellie and for Tootsie to match Minnies blue one. I almost ordered it from Bloomingtails and would of paid a lot. I do love the hot pink color the best but i'd rather get a bargain... the light pink is pretty too


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> yes. I was excited to see the Fries tank !!! but the Eifell tower isn't added yet but I still messaged them cause I want that fries top asap. 30 dollars isn't bad for that one cause I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought there was another tank that hadn't been added but I couldn't think of which one. It's the Eiffel one. I'll probably order the pink ss fries, and a red s for whomever it fits between Bailey and Brax.
Hautelook accepts returns to Nordstrom rack. But I don't know if there's a Nordstrom rack near you. And I don't know if you can return dog clothes lol. But I may ask when I go there today. 

That cupcake top I believe is $20 something on bloomingtails plus there's always a discount. Right now the discount is 25% off. Which isn't bad. But the Hautelook deal was still awesome. Just the tax and shipping was a lot in my opinion. 
Ava has that vintage set. Xs would prob fit her better. But the small works too. And brax can wear the small too, which I'm glad about. 
Hopefully early next week the Eiffel one will be listed. I also want the white MCM hooded tank for Bailey. I think that'd be so cute on a boy. There's so much stuff! Lol we can never have a break from shopping!☺

I hope all those xxs things fit Ellie too. I remember Hip doggie xxs running super tiny. I think by the time Brax was 2.5 lbs she could no longer fit xxs hip doggie. I still have that striped cherry tank from when she was a pup. That's the thing about all of these brands. Their sizing is so inconsistent. This last LD line ran big. I was really surprised at how big the sm/m LD ran. That makes it really difficult for me to buy sm/med for Brax. And several size small things I bought Ava was too big. So confusing lol. But thankfully my dogs are all different sizes so usually if it doesn't fit one it'll fit the other. Only if something is too small for Ava, then I have no one to pass it down to lol.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I thought there was another tank that hadn't been added but I couldn't think of which one. It's the Eiffel one. I'll probably order the pink ss fries, and a red s for whomever it fits between Bailey and Brax.
> Hautelook accepts returns to Nordstrom rack. But I don't know if there's a Nordstrom rack near you. And I don't know if you can return dog clothes lol. But I may ask when I go there today.
> 
> That cupcake top I believe is $20 something on bloomingtails plus there's always a discount. Right now the discount is 25% off. Which isn't bad. But the Hautelook deal was still awesome. Just the tax and shipping was a lot in my opinion.
> ...


i'm pretty sure it says right on the Hautlook site that the dog clothes can not be returned ... .let me know though if you find out that the store will take them back cause I think we do have a Nordsrom rack here too. 
the hot pink cupcake tank would be a lot more money I think ... right ? 
the shipping from Bloomingtails is a lot I think , isn't it? 
hopefully, we will be happy with the fit of everything we ordered from Hautlook 

*** the new LD dresses ( Macaroon and Paris ) and the Tanks ( Macaroon and Paris ) are on the LD site !!! love them all

looks like she combined the hot pink and the light pink cupcake tanks on Bloomingtails. 34.99 for the light pink , and 40.99 for the hot pink ... so , even 25 % is still a lot ( I think 30.25 for the hot pink , and around 25 for the light pink )Strawberry Cupcake Pet Tank Shirt


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> i'm pretty sure it says right on the Hautlook site that the dog clothes can not be returned ... .let me know though if you find out that the store will take them back cause I think we do have a Nordsrom rack here too.
> 
> the hot pink cupcake tank would be a lot more money I think ... right ?
> 
> ...



I never read their terms and conditions. So that's good to know. I won't need to ask then. 

Maybe I was thinking of another hip doggie item on Bloomingtails. Either way we got a good deal. 

I'm glad those LD things are finally out. I think this will be one of my last purchases this summer. I think lol. The dog shopping has to end sometime. I could've bought another Chanel bag, all the dog stuff I've bought this year 😳


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I never read their terms and conditions. So that's good to know. I won't need to ask then.
> 
> Maybe I was thinking of another hip doggie item on Bloomingtails. Either way we got a good deal.
> 
> I'm glad those LD things are finally out. I think this will be one of my last purchases this summer. I think lol. The dog shopping has to end sometime. I could've bought another Chanel bag, all the dog stuff I've bought this year &#55357;&#56883;


hehe. me too. no more buying things for the dogs. they have enough 

so, I want the Pariero Eiffel tower tank , then I saw a cute pariero bear tank that's a must have ... then the LD macaroon and Paris things... the daisy step in harnesses and then that's it . ( I think ) . 

luckily i'm not buying too much for me at all....


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> hehe. me too. no more buying things for the dogs. they have enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I thinking want the entire paris collection, there's only 4 pieces anyway. 
Which Pariero bear tank? The one in the YouTube video that's a pink one and a green one? 
Hopefully they'll list the Eiffel Tower one soon, as I'm sure it'll be out in a couple days anyway. And he will probably ship everything out at once anyway. So I'm thinking I'll wait til next week and order, as I'm sure he'll send both of ours out together. 
After my next DC order I should take a break lol. It's just so hard!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yeah I thinking want the entire paris collection, there's only 4 pieces anyway.
> Which Pariero bear tank? The one in the YouTube video that's a pink one and a green one?
> Hopefully they'll list the Eiffel Tower one soon, as I'm sure it'll be out in a couple days anyway. And he will probably ship everything out at once anyway. So I'm thinking I'll wait til next week and order, as I'm sure he'll send both of ours out together.
> After my next DC order I should take a break lol. It's just so hard!


I want the 2 LD dresses ( Macaroon and Paris ) , then I think just one of the tanks ... the macaroon one. gotta figure out if PP or DC would be a better buy cause she already added them to the DC site but there's a markup of 10 dollars each , even on the tanks which are not a lot to begin with... so, adding 10 may make it a lot unless there's a 40 % sale.... gotta do the math and figure it out 
yes, I see there are a couple spots open on the US site ... I am guessing one of them is for the Eiffel tower tank. 
I saw a Pariero bear tank. its styled like the dot dress... you know, with the ruffles on the bottom. looks like the exact pattern. there is a white one with red trim around the neck and sleeves , and there is a light yellow one with no trim .. just yellow . And the bear is light brown... a whole bear, not just his face . and he has darker brown writing on him.. you know that design that's kinda a classic style with the initials . it has PE all over the bear. and there are red hearts around the bear on the white dress and hot pink heart around the bear on the yellow dress. I Love both of them . I never noticed a pink and a green bear tank


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I want the 2 LD dresses ( Macaroon and Paris ) , then I think just one of the tanks ... the macaroon one. gotta figure out if PP or DC would be a better buy cause she already added them to the DC site but there's a markup of 10 dollars each , even on the tanks which are not a lot to begin with... so, adding 10 may make it a lot unless there's a 40 % sale.... gotta do the math and figure it out
> 
> yes, I see there are a couple spots open on the US site ... I am guessing one of them is for the Eiffel tower tank.
> 
> I saw a Pariero bear tank. its styled like the dot dress... you know, with the ruffles on the bottom. looks like the exact pattern. there is a white one with red trim around the neck and sleeves , and there is a light yellow one with no trim .. just yellow . And the bear is light brown... a whole bear, not just his face . and he has darker brown writing on him.. you know that design that's kinda a classic style with the initials . it has PE all over the bear. and there are red hearts around the bear on the white dress and hot pink heart around the bear on the yellow dress. I Love both of them . I never noticed a pink and a green bear tank



Those tanks you're describing sound familiar. But I don't see them 
on LA or Japan site. I'll just wait til he's done posting everything. I'm in no hurry. Especially since I already have an order in with him. 
I hate that she does $10 markups on things. Posh puppy marks their things up too. Only reason I'd order from DC is because a few purchases ago I used all of my rewards points. And I only have 2-300 points right now. So it's better to order from DC. Cause at the end of the day once you have enough points to get a free or almost free order, it's worth wayyy more than the few dollars saved on PP. I don't think I'll order from PP again unless it's to buy something DC doesn't have, or if they have a good sale and DC doesn't have a sale. 

Maybe The other spot on Pariero will be the bear tank you're talking about.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

The other tanks are in this video 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UxcKZ8eluFc

Also found the YouTube video of the bear tanks. Those are cute too.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Those tanks you're describing sound familiar. But I don't see them
> on LA or Japan site. I'll just wait til he's done posting everything. I'm in no hurry. Especially since I already have an order in with him.
> I hate that she does $10 markups on things. Posh puppy marks their things up too. Only reason I'd order from DC is because a few purchases ago I used all of my rewards points. And I only have 2-300 points right now. So it's better to order from DC. Cause at the end of the day once you have enough points to get a free or almost free order, it's worth wayyy more than the few dollars saved on PP. I don't think I'll order from PP again unless it's to buy something DC doesn't have, or if they have a good sale and DC doesn't have a sale.
> 
> Maybe The other spot on Pariero will be the bear tank you're talking about.





Chiluv04 said:


> The other tanks are in this video
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UxcKZ8eluFc
> 
> Also found the YouTube video of the bear tanks. Those are cute too.


I prefer to order from DC cause I really like Melissa a lot. but , I have seen where sometimes PP doesn't markup as much. if she only marks the tanks up 5 dollars instead of 10 , and the percentage discount is the same or better ... i'll prob order from PP because, I don't just order one ... I will prob. order for all 3 of my Chis, so it will add up. I will also factor in the rewards points to figure out the better deal ... but most likely will order from DC too. My last PP order took wayyy too long to receive. 

i'm thinking the other spot on the US site besides the Eiffel tower tank, will be the all in one that has popcorn on it... not sure the rest of the design... I didn't pay too much attention cause i'm not interested in ordering anymore all in ones . I ordered so many for Latte when I had her that I have soo many and don't want anymore


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I prefer to order from DC cause I really like Melissa a lot. but , I have seen where sometimes PP doesn't markup as much. if she only marks the tanks up 5 dollars instead of 10 , and the percentage discount is the same or better ... i'll prob order from PP because, I don't just order one ... I will prob. order for all 3 of my Chis, so it will add up. I will also factor in the rewards points to figure out the better deal ... but most likely will order from DC too. My last PP order took wayyy too long to receive.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm thinking the other spot on the US site besides the Eiffel tower tank, will be the all in one that has popcorn on it... not sure the rest of the design... I didn't pay too much attention cause i'm not interested in ordering anymore all in ones . I ordered so many for Latte when I had her that I have soo many and don't want anymore



Yeah you are right. PP usually only does a $5 markup. Why does Melissa do that? For new customers that do t know about her sales, they are getting really over charged. 

Popcorn must be a big thing lol. Cause ruff ruff actually has a new line of things with popcorn on them. There are some really cute pieces. 

Although she marked the new LD up too much, I think I'll still out my order in through her. As I need the points. I want to get a bunch of points to use in fall stuff. So for me, that's the best choice. 
Did you get an order today? Your PP order did take a while. 

I ordered this cute tank for Ava yesterday.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/like/32172135...53200-19255-0&rvr_id=852193441632&_mwBanner=1


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yeah you are right. PP usually only does a $5 markup. Why does Melissa do that? For new customers that do t know about her sales, they are getting really over charged.
> 
> Popcorn must be a big thing lol. Cause ruff ruff actually has a new line of things with popcorn on them. There are some really cute pieces.
> 
> ...




I did see one of the new RRC things that had popcorn on it. Melissa added it to her new things . I have found that some of the new RRC isn't as nice a quality as the older things so, I am not even tempted to ordering anymore RRC. we already have a lot here . but, it is funny that both companies are c oming out with popcorn things .

no, I got my order from DC yesterday. now , I am not expecting anything else except the hip doggie things. Hopefully, i'll hear back soon from pariero. i'm anxious to receive those tops with the fries on them. I got pink for Ellie and Tootsie, and red for Minnie 

that's a cute tank you ordered from ebay and a great price too


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I did see one of the new RRC things that had popcorn on it. Melissa added it to her new things . I have found that some of the new RRC isn't as nice a quality as the older things so, I am not even tempted to ordering anymore RRC. we already have a lot here . but, it is funny that both companies are c oming out with popcorn things .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are so lucky each of your girls can fit Pariero. Unfortunately it doesn't work for Kendall. I have a Ned here for her that us wayyy too big that I have to sell. And Brax is hit or miss. But Bailey can usually wear a small. I will be ordering small red for Bailey and a pink for Brax.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> You are so lucky each of your girls can fit Pariero. Unfortunately it doesn't work for Kendall. I have a Ned here for her that us wayyy too big that I have to sell. And Brax is hit or miss. But Bailey can usually wear a small. I will be ordering small red for Bailey and a pink for Brax.



yes , they really do seem to all fit good in Pariero. ( Ellie XS, Minnie S , and Tootsie M ) . 

I just heard back from Pariero !!! I am getting Fries tanks for all 3 ( red for Minnie, pink for Ellie and pink for Tootsie ) 
and I am getting the dot tanks for all 3 ( mint for Ellie and Minnie , and Beige for Tootsie ) 
and I decided to get the Leila dresses in Pink for Minnie and for Tootsie to match the one that Ellie Mae already has . 

I cant wait. i'm excited now !!! 

and the prices were great too


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Look what came!

I love everything so much. I am def ordering another in size small. The coco chien was supposed to be fit Kendall but size s was sold out. So I need one more small. The quality is superb! The colors are brilliant! These are def on my faves list! Dogs Of Glamour✨

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...0-4B06-4828-B4FE-4690E4B0539B_zpsmyyeyrzl.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...3-7932-4D79-8A6E-B1AA09B0C365_zpsnunbhd16.jpg


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> yes , they really do seem to all fit good in Pariero. ( Ellie XS, Minnie S , and Tootsie M ) .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow you spent a lot more money! But everything was a good deal. I can't wait to see the girls in all their new things.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Look what came!
> 
> I love everything so much. I am def ordering another in size small. The coco chien was supposed to be fit Kendall but size s was sold out. So I need one more small. The quality is superb! The colors are brilliant! These are def on my faves list! Dogs Of Glamour✨
> 
> ...





Chiluv04 said:


> Wow you spent a lot more money! But everything was a good deal. I can't wait to see the girls in all their new things.


those are really pretty dogs of glamour tops. I love how you matched a pretty collar to each outfit . I don't think i'll get started on ordering that make. I don't have a single thing by them and am afraid if I start, I wouldn't be able to stop. lol. i'll just stick with mostly LD and pariero with a little bit of WL too. 

I don't think I really spent all that much. I wasn't going to get Minnie and Tootsie a Leila dress at all but then when I saw the price they marked it down too.. I think only 20 something dollars... I just could not resist. and they maked the dot tops down again too. plus I get free shipping, so, I save that way. i'm very happy with my order


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> those are really pretty dogs of glamour tops. I love how you matched a pretty collar to each outfit . I don't think i'll get started on ordering that make. I don't have a single thing by them and am afraid if I start, I wouldn't be able to stop. lol. i'll just stick with mostly LD and pariero with a little bit of WL too.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I really spent all that much. I wasn't going to get Minnie and Tootsie a Leila dress at all but then when I saw the price they marked it down too.. I think only 20 something dollars... I just could not resist. and they maked the dot tops down again too. plus I get free shipping, so, I save that way. i'm very happy with my order



That's good. Hopefully you will have your things soon. I haven't heard back yet about the fries tanks. I emailed yesterday, cause it makes sense if he can add them to my order so that I only pay shipping once. 

The good things about D.O.G is they only have a small selection of clothes. They seem to be all about carriers more than clothes. Under happy with these tops. They are even more gorgeous in person. I'll def order more. And I like some variety in the dogs wardrobe. These tops truly look designer, like real people clothes lol.


----------

